# New Arrival



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*After very much regreting trading my other black dialed SM 120 f300, albeit the 198.005 intergral bracelet variety, i have been looking for the 20mm lugged model.....i was very lucky...it came to me via a speculative e-mail from a guy in Finland.*

It had sat in his drawer for over 10yrs, and he felt it time to give it a new home.....after much messing about with the ill-trained staff at the Halifax....who seemed unable to send a transfer to Finland until after my partner had tried 4 times......i finally managed to send him the agreed sum....

It arrived this morning, very quickly dispatched....it still had the old mercury 343 battery in, which luckily hadn't leaked or corroded...and with a new 344 and a little bit of tweaking, sprung to life ( well hummed into life really ).

Anyway, here she is...much better than expected....





































*Excellent bezel, mint dial and hands, some slight scratching to the case, and fitted on my favorite Stingray strap....*

I won't disclose how much i paid, it was however a real bargain....and no..its not for sale!!!!

Would like a 20mm Omega mesh for it though, so if anybody has one, contact me for trade or sell!!

Regards Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely looking watch Keith! Great bezel etc, new xtal and its done... superb!

Love that stingray, Can I ask where you got that from?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done mate :thumbup: that looks a cracker, especially nice on the stingray too. I think I prefer that combo to the mesh pics I've seen, somehow it's too bling for the watch imho.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks....have a new Xtal to fit when i service it! May even go the whole hog and have case refinish!!.....even the lume still glows..

Stingray was an Ebay purchase..can't remember who from....Global watch straps??? but several sellers have them....its a nice strap with decent buckle and only cost approx Â£15 ( i think ).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Keith on getting hold of another :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice new addition there Keith, :wub: I'll take it off your hands when you flip it later in the year


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Neal, he'll be keeping this one I should wager


----------

